# 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival Official Show Report by Wayne, Dennis, and Joe of HTS



## ALMFamily

It is now official... HTS has a dedicated forum for our RMAF 2013 coverage. Be sure to check it out. We are all working frantically to get all the coverage posted. Sponsor coverage is up and other rooms are flowing in as we can get them written up, please bear with us in getting these posted. We believe you will be very pleased with the new show coverage format.

*NEW FORUM* :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: *Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2013 Show Coverage*


----------

